# Looking for good batteries



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

I am looking for someone the sales good batteries cheap. I biuld mt own packs. I am looking for single cells.
Johnny


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

If you are looking for the industry standard Sub "C" NiMh cells, currently the 4200 world cells seem to be pretty incredible.

You can't go wrong with really any of the matchers who sell direct.

I like Dave at VooDoo www.voodoocells.com

But there are dozens of others as well. 

HyperForm, JBR Cells, Power Push Batteries and TQ Cells are all sponsors here on HobbyTalk and all have very good stuff. There are also places like Lefthander R/C, Murdock R/C and others which are online hobbystores who can probably hook you up too.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Fusion on e-bay has good deals. I picked a brick 24 cells for $112 to match and build my own. That is like $4.66 a peice.

Maxamps is another place or boom boom batteries.

mc


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...if you are looking for discount places, there is also www.cheapbatterypacks.com


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

swtour said:


> If you are looking for the industry standard Sub "C" NiMh cells, currently the 4200 world cells seem to be pretty incredible.
> 
> You can't go wrong with really any of the matchers who sell direct.
> 
> ...


Dave at voodoo cells, Hands down the best cells and the best customer service, and very good prices,
CDW


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Johnny, you can't go wrong with TQCELLS.

WWW.TQCELLS.COM

AS for "cheap" Just remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

> =AS for "cheap" Just remember, you get what you pay for


True!!!


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Thank you. But 4200's is to much for now. I pull 95% of my r/c's. We do not run the Loi. battery yet.
Johnny


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

? 

The 4200 is the new standard in NiMH batteries. These are not Li-Po they are talking about.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

With todays 4200's , its not worth the time or cost to do the matching yourself !!

Call a company like " Pro-Match " and they'll put together anything you need
at a very fair price . :thumbsup: 

Alot of these bulk suppliers , not matchers , buy cells from other matchers at a very cheap price because they don't meet a high enough standard.

YES , IN THE BATTERY WORLD , YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Jerry Flynn at OHP is another Great Matcher. Great guy to boot. And Yes like everyone says you get what you pay for. If you stay with a reputable matcher like OHP, TQ, Promatch,Whiplash,Voodoo... you wont go wrong, they all offer great packs.


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks For The Kind Words Guys Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

ther is a place on ebay selling single cells of 4200 for 3.25 a peice and 3800 for 2.75 each.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

With batteries being so cheap now it's not worth the time or effort to rematch cells,just keep fresh cells and let the old cells be your practice cells,I buy new cells before a big race and they become my practice or club race packs inbetween.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i like the hurricane motorsports cell the best but ea has nice cells too its really all racers preference www.teamhurricane.com www.teameamotorsports.com


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

tcian said:


> i like the hurricane motorsports cell the best but ea has nice cells too its really all racers preference www.teamhurricane.com www.teameamotorsports.com


Brad from hurricane has really good stuff also


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Team scream has good packs as well, i knw alot of people around here run them


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

RS has 3300's for $25 a pack. cant go wrong there


----------



## Naz53 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Batteries*

Check out Spec Point Batteries - Tom's putting some top quality batteries there!
www.specpointbatteries.com.
Shaun N.


----------



## Riff_Raff_11561 (Oct 12, 2006)

try http://www.cheapbatterypacks.com/main.asp?sid=700925& See if that helps ya Have a great day . . .


----------



## Brad Sousa (Nov 19, 2005)

voodoo cells great prices great packs and the number 1 thing best customer service you will ever get from a battery company....... call call dave wert at voodoo 570-592-1090.


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Thank you for the info. everyone. With pulling I need to build the custom made. I have a small space to put it in.
Johnny


----------

